# Passing time



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

If you are looking for something to pass your time try these two podcast. We're Alive and The Cleansed. I download them to my phone and listen while driving. There free and entertaining. One a story about Zombies almost more of survival during a zombie apocalypse the other is about US and SHTF. Both are well done.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Who has spare time? LOL I spend all my time putting in raised beds and working on my preps. It is almost a second career at this point.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I will put those in the memory bank for the next time I have to travel somewhere. I don't have time to read and I don't have time to listen to audio books, that is until my butt is stuck in a seat for several hundred miles. Then I have nothing but time!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

kejmack said:


> Who has spare time? LOL I spend all my time putting in raised beds and working on my preps. It is almost a second career at this point.


I agree ... It is always something. :wave:


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Why do so many scary things these days use piano music to set the score?


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

We're alive is the better of the two. You can down load them to your phone and listen when ever you are doing any chore. They hit on prepping a little. It's less about Zombies and more about surviving against each other. I can stand audio books but this is different.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Theriot said:


> You can down load them to your phone and listen when ever you are doing any chore.


Edit: lol (I did a rethink ... lol)

Not all folks can "down load" at will ... for which I'm glad. 

I think I will stop here ...


----------

